# Holla if you be a child member!



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi guys!
I know there's a few people that are "child" members. 
I'm seventeen and I'm from the bay area, anyone else out there?:woof::woof:
Just wanna see how younger ppl like me are involved in getting good information about APBTs.

Never really introduced myself even though I've been floating around XP

I don't have a APBT, AM staff, or a bully but I'm considering to get one when I move out and get a job. Just cruisin' for info and *trying* to give helpful input in ways I can =)

When I mean child members, I mean 18 and younger haha... but it doesn't mean you other guys are old or anything, Just more experienced in life :woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

we have several and I am sure they will chime in here shortly, I am going to move this where it belongs, k


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I be a teen girl savy!
From Cleveland Hts Ohio....not much to do around here. Been into the APBT for about....8+ years now. Couldn't have it any other way.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

I used to be a kid, now im a 26 year old FART.....GOD i hate being old, i would give anything to be 15 again lol.. No bills, no job, NOTHING


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

echs332000 said:


> I used to be a kid, now im a 26 year old FART.....GOD i hate being old, i would give anything to be 15 again lol.. No bills, no job, NOTHING


:rofl:
I'm a little scared to grow up because of what you just said :hammer:


----------



## AussiePit (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm still a 'child member' but only for 13 more days :roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I act like a child


----------



## leilani (Jul 11, 2010)

17 and from the bay area too!


----------



## leilani (Jul 11, 2010)

echs332000 said:


> I used to be a kid, now im a 26 year old FART.....GOD i hate being old, i would give anything to be 15 again lol.. No bills, no job, NOTHING


i was payin bills and workin full time at 15. but then again my mom was a psycho. lol


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Haha nice to see the teens my age and the TEENS AT HEART =)


----------

